# POE Lüfter



## 9maddin9 (22. September 2018)

*POE Lüfter*

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es für einen POE Anschluss am Switch eine Möglichkeit einen 12V Lüfter z.B. eLoop Lüfter zu betreiben, sprich per Adapterkabel oder Selbstbau?

Ich habe aktuell das Problem das bei meinen Mediaboard im Wohnzimmer die Geräte schlecht "Luft bekommen" und sehr warm werden. 

Gruß Maddin 

Gesendet von meinem S2 Tab mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chinaquads (22. September 2018)

*AW: POE Lüfter*

wäre mir zu riskant. Kauf dir ne Master Slave Steckdosenleiste, nen 12V Steckernetzteil und klemm da den Lüfter dran.


----------



## Malkolm (22. September 2018)

*AW: POE Lüfter*

Dein Lüfter/Adapter müsste sich mit dem Switch zunächst auf PoE einigen, spich du brauchst zwingend einen µC. Zu kaufen gibt es sowas meines Wissens nicht, du kannst aber z.B. den RasPi PoE Shield umbauen.


----------



## dekay55 (23. September 2018)

*AW: POE Lüfter*

Es ist machbar, und die Teile gibts auch zu kaufen, ich hab hier etliche Adapter für PoE mit 5 bzw 12V Ausgang, ursprünglich dafür gedacht für die Hausautomatisierung, Ist allerdings ne halbe ewigkeit her als ich das zeug im einsatz hatte, aber wenn man Google bisl anstrengt sollte man schnell solche Adapter bzw PoE Netzteile finden.


----------



## 9maddin9 (23. September 2018)

*POE Lüfter*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Dein Lüfter/Adapter müsste sich mit dem Switch zunächst auf PoE einigen, spich du brauchst zwingend einen µC. Zu kaufen gibt es sowas meines Wissens nicht, du kannst aber z.B. den RasPi PoE Shield umbauen.



Das heißt ich könnte nicht einfach die 12V „klauen“um einen Lüfter zu betreiben, sondern müsste dem Switch „mitteilen“ das ich die 12V benötigte? 
Das würde es doch zu kompliziert machen.

Edit:
Ich finde per Google nur poe Einspeisung leider aber keine Ausgänge.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## dekay55 (23. September 2018)

*AW: POE Lüfter*

Na du brauchst überhaupt nen Spannungswandler um von den 48V runter zu kommen da gibts keine 12V sondern nur 48V


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2018)

*AW: POE Lüfter*

Der Switch wird ja eh durchgehend laufen oder?
Hast du in dem Kasten keine freie Steckdose mehr frei?


----------



## 9maddin9 (23. September 2018)

*AW: POE Lüfter*

Oh, stimmt ich hatte einen Denkfehler war der Meinung das der POE mit 12V betrieben wird [emoji85]  dann wird es doch kompliziert mit dem „einfach“ anklemmen.

Der Switch muss dauerhaft laufen da er mein AP und die Geräte versorgt. Wenn nicht anders geht muss doch noch ne größere Mehrfachsteckdose durchgezogen werden. Das Design ist das eine aber praktisch ist es nicht [emoji28][emoji28]



Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abductee (23. September 2018)

*AW: POE Lüfter*

Grundsätzlich gibt es ja Adapter PoE auf 12V oder 5V.

5-12V: Digital Data POS-1002 POE Splitter 5V -12V: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
5V: DSLRKIT Active Poe Splitter Power Over Ethernet 48V to: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
Lüfteranschluss: adaptare 93522 Niedervolt Adapter (Terminalblock 2-polig auf DC-Hohlbuchse), 5,5x2,1mm, schwarz: Amazon.de: Baumarkt


----------



## 9maddin9 (23. September 2018)

*AW: POE Lüfter*



Abductee schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gibt es ja Adapter PoE auf 12V oder 5V.
> 
> 5-12V: Digital Data POS-1002 POE Splitter 5V -12V: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> 5V: DSLRKIT Active Poe Splitter Power Over Ethernet 48V to: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer
> Lüfteranschluss: adaptare 93522 Niedervolt Adapter (Terminalblock 2-polig auf DC-Hohlbuchse), 5,5x2,1mm, schwarz: Amazon.de: Baumarkt



Danke, da kann ich mir meine „Lüfteransteuerung“ zusammen basteln.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

